# Is my thread awaiting approval or have a fluffed it up?



## NitroJoe (Mar 10, 2012)

Sorry for the stupid question but I started a fairly lengthy journal and when I clicked `post new thread` it said `waiting moderator approval`. I haven't seen it pop up yet and it's not listed in my started threads so I'm not sure if I c0cked it up?!

Can anyone confirm if it actually is somewhere ready to be posted or should I write it out again?


----------



## dtlv (Jul 24, 2009)

Thread was waiting approval due to having attachments - is the same for all new members with a low post count who attach images to posts. Have just checked and approved it.


----------



## NitroJoe (Mar 10, 2012)

Excellent, thank you! I thought I was going to have to re-write it all! :crying:


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Dtlv74 said:


> Thread was waiting approval due to having attachments - is the same for all new members with a low post count who attach images to posts. Have just checked and approved it.


You are my favorite mod.

Good man.


----------



## Yoshi (Oct 4, 2011)

Dtlv74 said:


> Thread was waiting approval due to having attachments - is the same for all new members with a low post count who attach images to posts. Have just checked and approved it.


Your much better then that troll/spammer Hacks....



hackskii said:


> You are my favorite mod.
> 
> Good man.


Your my favorite mod  lol


----------



## Asimo (Apr 9, 2013)

I did my first thread and thought i'd made an error as I couldn't see it (until I saw this).

Fingers crossed its approved asap as I'm seeing the doctor tonight and wanted to see what people thought of my blood results.


----------

